# Torque App testers wanted



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Again, us iOS guys are left out in the cold.  JK


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The problem is Apple's bluetooth is quite restrictive. To get the serial communication to work you eitheir need to jail break, use WiFi, or pay Apple lots of money for a chip.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

The obd reader I have for my iPhone uses wifi not Bluetooth. It was like 15 dollars. It's kind of a pain though because anytime you are connected to the reader you have no internet access.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Windows Phone?


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm trying to get certain PIDs to work with DashCommand, BlueTopaz


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm interested, can you shoot a link for the specific scanner needed? Currently I have Ultragage, and yet to be installed ScanGuage 2. I like the Bluetooth functionality of the Ultragage, but it doesn't have all the Diesel specific items you mention here, some, but not all. My attempts to create custom gauges have as yet been unsuccessful. I also have 2 Cruze Diesels to test with.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I would get obdlink lx off amazon. It's definitely spendy at 50 dollars but it's low profile and is very smart about not draining battery.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

First version is out now . I'll still take some more testers for a few more days.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Second version is out now, which fixes a few PIDs (bad math) and adds some new ones.









neato.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

OP-

Your the first I've seen really get into the PID's for the cruze. Is there anything that you're aware of that expands Cruze support for the 1.4L gasser? 

Other than the list of GM extended PID's that are part of the full Torque version? 

I have the bluetooth adapter, but I don't have a diesel :-(


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

In theory something may work, but it's definitely not my area of expertise.


I can make these work simply because I have been working witwh the engine so long they just stand out... Not so much with the 1.4L.

There are alot of PIDs defined... About 400. Now what each one does is a bit of a mystery (although some are SAE defined) or you pay lots of money to GM for the info, but I'm not that lucky.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> I would get obdlink lx off amazon. It's definitely spendy at 50 dollars but it's low profile and is very smart about not draining battery.


Just ordered it, thanks. Look forward to testing. Having 2 CTDs to work with.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Apparently there is an 'issue' that will cause the PIDs to clear themselves after some time...

I put issue in quotes because frankly the issue isn't anything to do with me, it's Torque. It's not a very good design.

You see this crap 

*if *(c > 77 && c < 91)
c -= 13;
*else if *(c > 64 && c < 78)
c += 13;
*else if *(c > 96 && c < 110)
c += 13;
*else if *(c < 123 && c > 109)
c -= 13;
*else if *(c >= *'0' *&& c <= *'4'*)
c+= 5;
*else if *(c >= *'5' *&& c <= *'9'*)
c-= 5;

Yeah you want to know what this crap is? This is something they call encryption! (I don't even... Like... What????)

There's some other stuff too that's almost as bad, but I won't release those due to copy concerns...

Documented absolutely nowhere. Had I of known beforehand it was going to be this bad, I wouldn't of proceeded with making this plugin. I even tried contacting the dev but no luck there. This was suppose to be relatively simple code now turned into complicated mess and hacks.

If you aren't following me, here is a .gif to get the situation across.











Anyway I know what needs to be done, just more code...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I just got mine working, haven't seen the PID clear issue, yet. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you still want testers?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> I just got mine working, haven't seen the PID clear issue, yet.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I rolled out the rework a few hours after that post.



Cruz15 said:


> Do you still want testers?


I'll probably keep taking testers until it's released (which will probably be next week sometime..).


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

So.. the adapter I got appears to have drained the battery! Worse, it wouldn't remote start.. and almost would would not start with the key. Then when it did start, I have U0101, TCM will not communicate with the ECU. The traction control light is lit, as well as power steering. The tach was fluctuating... So I unplugged OBDlink LX... And tach stopped fluctuating! It clearly was affecting the car. I used my Ultragage adapter to get the code.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Once in a while, leaving an OBD device plugged in will cause my turn signal to wig out or other BCM-related functions to go haywire. Seems to vary from incident to incident. Must be a common thing with our electronics. A lot of your warning lights sound related to the low battery voltage after the drain.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> Once in a while, leaving an OBD device plugged in will cause my turn signal to wig out or other BCM-related functions to go haywire. Seems to vary from incident to incident. Must be a common thing with our electronics. A lot of your warning lights sound related to the low battery voltage after the drain.


I've been using Ultragage blue without any problems, plugged in always, 2 different cars. I couldn't figure out how to program the custom gauges for PM, Regen, etc. If I could, I have to say Ultragage is a tested and proven product. I don't trust this new adapter now. I might be returning it to Amazon, anyone have suggestions for other adapters.. maybe I just got a bad one?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

After 2 restarts, and a MIL clear with Ultragage car seems fine now... Not sure I want to plug that new adapter in ever again!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That's weird. Extremely weird.

I blame Torque. I highly doubt it's the adapter.

The problem is the **** app is always running in the background unless you turn it off manually. If you leave your tablet on your front door, and it has torque open, adapter is in the car....

Yeah bad things...

I don't have a fix. You can try changing this setting to on









But trust me. Even if the device didn't go to sleep, it would take nearly a month before the battery would drain itself.

I am guessing you had the app open on your phone or whatever and it just barley got the signal of the car. So it sat there and connected and disconnected all night or whatever... If torque is naughty and asks for everything to wake up all the time... Then there's your battery drain.

That shouldn't happen, but it's not really in my power to modify Torque... My app will be insanely better than that, but again its a ways away...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

That could be it.. I can't take my camera phone into work, so it was in the car with the adapter plugged in... The battery might be getting weak, it shouldn't be, but many have reported early battery failure.. so that could be it. I have it on a charger overnight and will bring a jumper battery tomorrow. Thanks for the advice and prompt reply. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

What do you think about the fluctuating tachometer on the car that stopped when the adapter was disconnected?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Adapter was probably throwing bogus onto the bus. (Stuff that's not even a message, just random voltage changes).

I might try to throw in a failsafe.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I already own the full version of this app and an adapter. I would be happy to do some testing.

Are these already available as add-ons publicly?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MilTownSHO said:


> I already own the full version of this app and an adapter. I would be happy to do some testing.
> 
> Are these already available as add-ons publicly?


I don't understand the question, sorry.





Also I took an hour and got the fail safe thing working. After the next update it will stop Torque from doing anything provided that either A. 30 minutes has passed where nothing has happened. or B. about 20 seconds after the engine has gone from running to stopped. The phone will then revert to the home screen regardless if torque is the foreground app or not (I can't detect this due to privacy reasons, but this will insure Torque won't restart). You can of course disable this if you so choose, but it will be active by default.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> After 2 restarts, and a MIL clear with Ultragage car seems fine now... Not sure I want to plug that new adapter in ever again!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The fail safe is going through the store now... Sorry that happened . You shouldn't need to worry too much about closing the app anymore.

You can disable it if needed by opening the app and just un checking it.

Also it will disable bluetooth now after closing out Torque, which can help more as well.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have DPF pressure displayed.. it's getting close to Regen, soot mass is 20. I'm seeing idle pressure about 100psi, and spikes to over 400psi!! Is that correct? If so it well explains massive HP gains with a DPF delete, that is considerable back pressure.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> I have DPF pressure displayed.. it's getting close to Regen, soot mass is 20. I'm seeing idle pressure about 100psi, and spikes to over 400psi!! Is that correct? If so it well explains massive HP gains with a DPF delete, that is considerable back pressure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Anything that doesnt have the [GMX] tag is an SAE pid.


And let me go on a rant here. GM SHOULD support all the SAE PIDs, but they just don't, and it's infuriating. 400 PSI is not correct at all, it should never go above 20 psi let alone 100...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I don't understand the question, sorry.


How do I add your custom PIDs?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

From the home screen of torque, tap the GMX icon, then install. Back to the home screen, then settings, then "manage extra PIDs/sensors". Tap top-right menu, then "add predefined set" then choose Cruze Diesel.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's a bit different now. It installs the packs automatically now and you just select which ones you want in the menu among other options in the app itself.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> From the home screen of torque, tap the GMX icon, then install. Back to the home screen, then settings, then "manage extra PIDs/sensors". Tap top-right menu, then "add predefined set" then choose Cruze Diesel.


Don't see a GMX icon, but I did find the predefined set list but I don't see the Cruze Diesel listed, only Prius, Powerstroke, etc.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Probably because you don't have the app installed :uhh:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Excellent, just verified the new fail safe features came with the update from Google play, excellent work!!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tried it with my wife's car, the fail safe kept shutting down Torque and Bluetooth, the car was running. I turned off the GMX fail safe, and it stayed open. Her car shows 20 regens in 23000 miles..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just realized, her Regen number has to be post replaced ECU.. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

That's weird... All I can think of is that it's not updating the PID fast enough and my stuff is flagging that as engine is off. Ill try to make the code a bit smarter to handle that better... Should have an update later today.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Could it be I have too many parameters being monitored? I just had another weird U0101 code, this time after a short stop for fuel... I get back in, initially the car ignores the key switch to start, while I get the stabilitrack and steering system service warnings... I go back to off, immediately pull the OBD adapter, car starts, still have the stabilitrack and steering warning lights. Drive home, check codes, U0101, just like last time. Go off then restart, all appears clear. U0101 was pending code, apparently not locked in this time like last time, pulling the OBD adapter probably prevented that. Is is possible my adapter is defective? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Since same thing happened on 2 different cars.. there is something with the adapter perhaps.. anyone else see anything like this?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Could it be I have too many parameters being monitored? I just had another weird U0101 code, this time after a short stop for fuel... I get back in, initially the car ignores the key switch to start, while I get the stabilitrack and steering system service warnings... I go back to off, immediately pull the OBD adapter, car starts, still have the stabilitrack and steering warning lights. Drive home, check codes, U0101, just like last time. Go off then restart, all appears clear. U0101 was pending code, apparently not locked in this time like last time, pulling the OBD adapter probably prevented that. Is is possible my adapter is defective?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Try making a profile for the cruze, select advanced options, then set the protocol to ISO 15765-4 CAN (11bit 500k baud) and use that profile.

I think the issue is when its trying to find a different protocol it's setting something off.... Which is weird. Things like the ultragauge go through all the protocols as well, but I guess the order matters here and since its trying other protocols first (like VPW) it's causing errors.

IF after that it happens again, yeah return it, something isn't right...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks, l just updated both profiles, 1 for each CTD. Will see if that works. Thanks again for the help.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

One thing my Ultragage monitors that I don't see in GMX or the standard SAE parameters is command MAP ( I use the command vs. actual to monitor for turbo lag). I have both MAP and boost with Torque, is there a way to add command MAP? I have the command and actual Turbo vane position, which is similar in some respects.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just requested return from Amazon, before the phone even connected, it caused the warning lights again.. arrrrgh. Will see of the next one works, one more try with the LX..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can reset the adapter by holding in the power button for 20 seconds. Has to be plugged in obv.

Also it's not harming your vehicle any if you're concerned there. The module just can't talk.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I use Veepeak Wifi with my iPhone. It has Bluetooth and wifi. Clear instructions and connects quickly.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Testing is now over. (yay!) Thanks to everyone that tested. Particularly MRO1791 and the issues he discovered.

The app should be hitting the store soon (couple of hours) for 20 dollars. It'll stay that price till January 7th after which it'll be bumped up to 30 dollars, there's your early bird discount. If you were a beta tester then you will have the app already and don't need to change anything. If you want you can opt out here https://play.google.com/apps/testing/guru.surreal.gmexpandedpids.

Of course development isn't over. The app is made to easily take more PIDs and vehicles in a universal format, and I fully intend to add support for the upcomming diesel Cruze, as well as other vehicles such as the Colorado and the Holden Diesel's as well. Really just a matter of getting ahold of them and testing.


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm getting an android soon so this will be helpful.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

The app works very well, no problems here with a 10.00 blue adapter, an LX is on the way.
The cheap blue adapter was missing all the GMX PIds except for the injector ones. It was missing more than half the standard settings in Torque.
Hopefully I will see everything when The LX comes in.
Thank you for an excellent app.

I saw up to 650 psi on the DPF pressure setting, that cant be right can It? If there is that much pressure I would think the car is running very inefficiently.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> The app works very well, no problems here with a 10.00 blue adapter, an LX is on the way.
> The cheap blue adapter was missing all the GMX PIds except for the injector ones. It was missing more than half the standard settings in Torque.
> Hopefully I will see everything when The LX comes in.
> Thank you for an excellent app.
> ...



Its not a defined PID. Its just a goof by GM. DPF Pressure will be added sometime in the future. Just need to find the thing, I know it exists, but that's about it at this time.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I received my LX today the GMX pids worked perfectly and are much appreciated.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> I received my LX today the GMX pids worked perfectly and are much appreciated.


I returned my LX, new one will be tried this weekend. Please update on how your LX works out.. I think I just got a random defective one... 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

im intrested since i have the pro version and itching to use my new mx bluetooth


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The testing is over you'll have to buy it now.

Sorry I gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

no biggie link me on where to go


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=guru.surreal.gmexpandedpids

I'd actually prefer this thread be locked and I or someone can just make a new one to stop misleading people.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Replacement LX installed. GMX failsafe just shut down Torque, seems that works. Did have one random Torque shut down while at idle for a few minutes.. not sure what caused that. Is it normal for the LX adapter to continuously flash the blue light? I'm not yet sure I'm willing to leave it plugged in..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You may have to go to the store and get the latest version mamually since the permissions changed.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

So I think I can do it.

I am going to bring service regeneration to the GMX app (and torque). *hype!*.

A sort of domino effect started after I figured out the PID stuff, and I am quite confident I can figure it out now. Only problem is phone connections arent reliable (its not the end of the world if the connection is lost but you have to start from scratch).








also it's not related to that other post, that's just a coincidence (and that thing costs over 1K holy crap).


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Also I'll explore iOS and windows phone, but for now the GMX app is going to be my sort of playground, where theories are proven.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow, adding manual Regen would be most excellent. What is annoying is seeing near Regen soot and knowing the trip is nearly over.. then a Regen starts when just 10 minutes before it would have been able to complete. Being able to force a Regen when one is close could help significantly.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I left the LX plugged in for the night to see how it behaves with the new one, so far it seems confirmed I did have a defective unit. No issues yet with the replacement unit.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Next update is also going to bring in some new PIDs. DPF Pressure is one of them, and another is *drum roll* oil pressure.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, no issues with LX plugged in overnight. Then had the opportunity to use it with my wife's car, wanted to see where she was for next Regen, etc. Well... disaster. It once again, and immediately mucked up the TCM communication to the ECU, complete with fluctuating tachometer, and text alerts from OnStar that the vehicle was in crisis. I don't get it, this can't be common, and it's hard to believe I got a second bad adapter. Given the current functions and those to come, I really want to make this thing work.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just went to reverify the OBD protocol, turns out hers was at 250k baud, not 500k baud like mine.. could that perhaps be it?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Let's hope so.

Now as for manual regens there is actually two... the service regen and the I guess normal regen as you may call it.

I'm not really sure what the normal regen does, and in practice I have never seen it used...

So I request the service regen annnnnnnnnnnd well nothing happens. *problem*. 

Hey maybe GM can come and drown me in documents...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> So I request the service regen annnnnnnnnnnd well nothing happens. *problem*.


I think you need to be at 32+ grams of soot before this will work.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

You can initiate a service regen by sending a mode AE request with the valid parameters, as well as sending periodic keep alive messages to keep your AE requests going.


The problem, which is what I feared to begin with, is that my AE request is likely wrong. Unfortunately GM doesn't just give this information away unless you have like $100,000 in the bank, and that's why scanners which can do a regen are generally extremely expensive.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Still have no problems with my LX. Oil Pressure awesome!! Thank You!!!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

LX seems to be fine on my car. I don't see the new gmx parameters (oil pressure, command MAP), the GMX app appears to be up to date.. am I missing something?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Well since the app is in shambles to get the regen stuff working I haven't been able to push the stuff out yet. Although you should have MAP. You will have to add the pids again.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Well since the app is in shambles to get the regen stuff working I haven't been able to push the stuff out yet. Although you should have MAP. You will have to add the pids again.


Excellent, that worked. Now have desired MAP. No oil pressure yet, also, Scan Gauge had TFT (transmission fluid temperature). That would be especially good for maintenance and fluid changes. Thanks again for the great work you are doing with this app.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I found the problem. It was torque (go figure right).

For some reason it sends something that interferes with my control.

So now you won't be able to use the torque app while my stuff is active. Just the way it is, I cant do anything about it until my own app is out (which is a ways away because GUI sucks).


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

:tongue:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Noticed that as well, bidirectional blocks torque real time data.. However those features are really cool additions. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

On my OTC Evo the service regen option comes with many warnings about raising the hood and making sure that nothing is near the tailpipe as exhaust temperatures will reach @400deg F. Perhaps GM doesn't want the liability of the common owner starting anything or anyone on fire. Airflow in/out of the engine compartment must be a priority. Like the work you have done. Do you know if LELink scanner will work with Droid as it does with my iPhone?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

There's two prompts and half a book before you can command one.

As for the the lelink, I tried to keep my stuff generic (which is also it's downfall). The only device I don't think would work is a plx device because they don't share their docs and I'm not going to ask for reasons...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

sparkola said:


> On my OTC Evo the service regen option comes with many warnings about raising the hood and making sure that nothing is near the tailpipe as exhaust temperatures will reach @400deg F. Perhaps GM doesn't want the liability of the common owner starting anything or anyone on fire. Airflow in/out of the engine compartment must be a priority. Like the work you have done. Do you know if LELink scanner will work with Droid as it does with my iPhone?


Also any way to keep you tied to the dealership is a side benefit for them as well. Exhaust temperature during Regen is 1200F, so clearly if not done correctly fire absolutely could occur.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Also any way to keep you tied to the dealership is a side benefit for them as well. Exhaust temperature during Regen is 1200F, so clearly if not done correctly fire absolutely could occur.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I had a Regen the other day the hottest temp I saw at all three sensors was 942f, ambient temp was around 32f.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> :tongue:


Being able to select EGR % would make my Year WoW!!!!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I know what you're thinking, and yeah it would work. I just don't reccomend using these while driving, that's not what they're really for...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cruz15 said:


> I had a Regen the other day the hottest temp I saw at all three sensors was 942f, ambient temp was around 32f.


That wasn't likely a very good regen, both my Cruze cars go to 1200F, and my 2009 Cummins during Regen. About 30 minutes for Cummins and about 20 minutes for Cruze. It's not at 1200 the whole time, it gets there slowly. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

I will keep an eye out next regen, thats the hottest temp I saw and I was checking every 5 secs or so.


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry, I should clarify Evo says "tailpipe temps"


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

sparkola said:


> Sorry, I should clarify Evo says "tailpipe temps"


I think Edge, or at least some of their stuff, use the sae EGTs whereas I use the GM ones. Only reason I can really think of... I know the SAE egts usually report alot higher. I don't know why, it's a goof up by GM, or maybe it's intentional, who knows.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I monitor all 3 EGTs, both the GMX and SAE, they appear to track for both. My Cummins has only 2 EGTs on Ultragage. On both systems 1200 seems to be the peak Regen temperature. It's not there the entire cycle, it works up to that slowly 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Biscan does not have full permissions! What does that mean? That came up when I was playing around with the software without being hooked up to the car. Is it because I am not hooked up by Bluetooth? My LELINK won't connect with my Galaxy so I ordered one that will


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

sparkola said:


> Biscan does not have full permissions! What does that mean? That came up when I was playing around with the software without being hooked up to the car. Is it because I am not hooked up by Bluetooth? My LELINK won't connect with my Galaxy so I ordered one that will


You need to go into Torque settings and give plugins full permissions. I should probably make that error message more helpful....


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Noticed that failsafe is working flawlessly now with Biscan, well done! I will give another test of the service Regen sometime this week when I drive my car. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I hope it works well for you guys. If you ever notice anything interesting (like a fail safe condition) you can send a log to me by pressing the top right, view command log, and then send email.

The scantool isn't exactly my greatest work. It's rather slow unfortunately, about as fast as Torque is which is quite slow except you usually only view about 3 to 6 pids at a time, not 40. So I shall be improving that next. But at least you can view PIDs while also controlling the car. Android and Java really suck (well to me) with communication in general. It's something I've found C++ libraries and Microsoft's C#/Mono to do be substantially better and less prone to 'omgwtf' moment. I suppose a fix is to just not run a background Service, but I feel an important part of the app is be able to quit the app and return a text message while your engine is roaring through a regen.


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

Purchased this app from ya this evening. 

Much appreciated for your contributions to the community Snipesy.

For my own clarification after reading the 10 pages of posts:

If setting a PID to a display icon on a Torque Dashboard, it will not display real time data.
My particular error just blames my OBD adaptor, but if I go into the BiScan icon on the main page and turn on bidirectional, then proceed to 'scan tool' it shows information for all PID's 

Or is my inability to get real time PID info (transmission fluid temp for example) actually as issue with my OBD bluetooth adaptor?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Observation of fluctuating and high oil pressure: 

Is anyone else seeing oil pressure over 60 psi at just under 2000 RPM? What makes it perplexing is it will then drop to a more normal 36-40 psi, same RPM. I've seen it go over 70 psi! On my other car I've not seen this. I'm assuming the car has some type of variable flow oil pump and perhaps this is the cause.. but if so I'm not sure it's correct. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes the CTD is a pretty high pressure system. (when it breaks there will be oil everywhere  ). You could see 150 psi if its -20 F. No joke. A heavier oil can bring the numbers down if its concerning, like a 15W40 or 5W40 if it truly bothers you.

I'll maybe look into figuring our if oil temperature exists... I haven't found it yet though. I should probably see if it even has a sensor. (I doubt it has one)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

No oil temp sensor for thee, guess we're out of luck. I also skimmed the service docs and didnt find anything on what normal oil pressure should be, or I didn't look hard enough. Maybe someone else can chime in, not really my area of expertise to be honest.

Next update is going to add some more PIDs. These PIDs won't be available in torque cause they'd be kinda pointless. They will be available in my scanner and should tell you why the vehicle is or isn't going into regen in human readable form instead of just numbers (well... My interpretation of why...)

Also I missed the ball drop writing this. I spoil you guys too much


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Biscan will not work, I have full permissions on, rebooted guess I can try re install of torque.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What's it doing?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Script error not a GM LAN. Says to reboot torque, I tried that at least a dozen times even after uninstall - reinstall. Rebooted the phone 4 times. still a no go.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

And you're using an LX... Huh.

Lemme know after the next update, should be out by tommorow night.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yes its an LX. Thank You.
I tried disabling everything on my phone. Malware bytes and virus scanner.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Cruz15 said:


> Yes its an LX. Thank You.
> I tried disabling everything on my phone. Malware bytes and virus scanner.


I think it's cause I am doing this check before I run my new settings to the device. Which is an oops. The problem is torque uses auto timing which can be too fast for things other than PID updates. So it does the check and thinks it doesn't get a response.

Youuu might be able to get around it by turning off Use Fast Communications in Torque in the meantime. But I'd probably just wait for the update which if not tonight definitely tomorrow night.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Tried the service Regen again, works perfectly, looks like it just left high RPM 3000 mode, now at about 1200, going to let it finish prior to changing the oil. This app is awesome! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just finished service Regen, turned bi directional off to check parameters, soot zero, it incremented count up 2 from 179 to 181. What I don't get is Regen status now says 2???. Hmmm. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> Just finished service Regen, turned bi directional off to check parameters, soot zero, it incremented count up 2 from 179 to 181. What I don't get is Regen status now says 2???. Hmmm.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


2 means complete. Will reset to 0 next key cycle.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

2 signals regen complete.

beat me to it.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Tried the service Regen again, works perfectly, looks like it just left high RPM 3000 mode, now at about 1200, going to let it finish prior to changing the oil. This app is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Simply Amazing!!!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

After oil change, Regen status back to zero, pm reads zero post service Regen.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibedonc (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a scantool MX , will this work with your app

I also have a Colorado Duramax , are the PIDS close or the same and will it work with your app


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

> I have a scantool MX , will this work with your app


Yes.



> I also have a Colorado Duramax , are the PIDS close or the same and will it work with your app


The colorado is on a different boat compared to the luz and lml. Controls work for it (well the regen stuff should, not sure about rest), but PIDs are still in development. The pack is there, and supports some things, but not much yet.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the oil pressure response, the other car is similar, if a bit lower. I got it to just under 70 on a RPM spike. Good to know it is just how it is, my second got an oil change with Amsoil. Will look to see if anything changes. One other interesting bit.. one car shows all readiness ECM checks as complete in green, the other shows PM monitor as incomplete and in yellow.. no MIL, and last computer scan, no error codes. Seems these cars are complex enough to be a perpetual puzzle to figuring them out.. good for those that like a challenge 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Works perfectly now.
Cheers!!


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

Whats the difference between service regen and regular regen?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

normal regens are mostly like the ones you get while driving, they are just forced to occur earlier (which can be quite buggy).

Service regens are made to be done at idle with the vehicle not moving. They increase the idle to 3000 or so rpm and is overall more agressive than a normal regen is.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I looked into making windows phone versions and iOS versions. I am unfortunately going to say I am not going to develop apps for either. It really comes down to the idea of a background service. The background service allows me to work with the adapter even if you close the app. I could throw everything into the app itself, but the moment your screen goes to sleep I can no longer communicate. This could be catastrophic. The background service eliminates almost the entirety of this problem. 

Put simply doing that same system in iOS or WP would not be easy. Both simply push their own style much harder than Android does. It's certainly doable, but in the case of Apple they would probably throw your app in the trash for breaking rules. Don't get me wrong, there are very valid reasons for why iOS and WP do things the way they do. Even Android is pushing this same mentality, but Android has at least acknowledged that apps such as mine and Torque exist and that they don't want to break them, so hopefully they don't screw things up in a future update.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

id have no problem testing on my ctd if it didnt cost me anything lol. school ties up most my free cash


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I have some notes for you guys on the normal regen.

1. You don't need to remain connected for it to work. Once you press that button it will set the 'reason' to the proper setting regardless of whether or not you keep your phone connected. For the service regen you need to remain connected for the entire procedure, else it will be cancelled. 

2. Because of this you can't really stop the regen. At least that's what people are reporting... So be sure you fully intend to have a regen when you push the button. I'm looking into this to see if there is a way... The stop does work for the service regens.

3. Starting a normal regen below 16g of soot or so can have some weird behaviour. Nothing harmful, but just be mindful.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I have not yet tried the Normal Regen, but plan to when I'm next over 16 g and have more than 20 minutes drive time remaining. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just did the normal Regen command at 17g soot. Worked perfectly! Amazing. This app is awesome. Thanks for all your work in creating it.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yay! Glad it works well for you.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

OK, I hate to admit that even though I am in IT, some tech talk in areas I'm not familiar with is a bit over my head. i completely missed the part about this app being able to do a regen. Can someone walk me through a basic, non-technical breakdown of what exactly is being discussed here, how much it costs and what all it does, in simple terms, like you were explaining to a non-technical person?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

diesel said:


> OK, I hate to admit that even though I am in IT, some tech talk in areas I'm not familiar with is a bit over my head. i completely missed the part about this app being able to do a regen. Can someone walk me through a basic, non-technical breakdown of what exactly is being discussed here, how much it costs and what all it does, in simple terms, like you were explaining to a non-technical person?


It is well away from testing now, so you could probably just lock the thread to stop people from being confused. Originally it only did extra pids, like your scan gauge, then (after it was released) I decided to revamp it and add the ability to do certain controls as well, like regens. And now we're here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> It is well away from testing now, so you could probably just lock the thread to stop people from being confused. Originally it only did extra pids, like your scan gauge, then (after it was released) I decided to revamp it and add the ability to do certain controls as well, like regens. And now we're here.


Ah, OK, that makes more sense, thanks. And I will close the thread.


----------

